# Kabuki Models First Knight (Horus)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Considering the quality of some of their previous (not)Primarchs, Kabuki's attempt at (not)Horus is pretty lame, and IMO it's all down to the head. It's just bloody awful. I really like the claw, even if it's a tad too similar to the one the Emperor is depicted as having in that fantastic illustration of them facing off.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, it's Joffrey in power armour


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah that's a head swap for sure.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be fair i cant even see why they bothered, and then after they decided to bother they produced this???

before Forgeworld decided to start producing the primarks i could kinda see the point of producing these minis to "fill the gap" so to speak, but now FW are doing the range (and lets face it doing a spanking job) and rules and totally 100% official, i honestly cant see the point producing this, the head is all kinds a wrong but to honest the rest of it isnt too hot either , the armour is well sculpted but the pose and scale of everything is pretty piss poor, i have to say i do really like the cloak.

anyway i dont see them making many sales with this mini.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Generally I think it is a poor effort, the head is way off, the legs too long, the pose looks like it is set on the wrong base. However The cloak is good


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty much what @Oldman78 said; looks as though they phones this one in. Odd, considering that, out of all of the 'knights', this is the one they could least afford phoning in.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh dear, paint jobs nice though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Wow, it's Joffrey in power armour


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my, now that I'm looking at this on my computer screen at home I'm much less impressed by the model. Good detail, bad attention to the pose.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ugh.... he's a goomba...scale, sculpting, head, pose... worst copyright infringment EVER


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Legs too long, head too small, arms seem to be attached to mid-ribcage instead of shoulders, and he's posed like he's falling sideways down some stairs while gesturing with his talon hand. 

As for that hand: It worked for the Emperor in many art pieces due to his eagle motif, but bird-of-prey talons and wolf heads just don't fit together aesthetically. 

Good paint job, but like many manufactures, they seem to be relying on some form of super-highlighted NMM to cover the bad sculpt (or casting) they are selling. It's not working.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I have to agree - That's... pretty bad.


----------

